# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  لحظات عشق ...مجنونه

## زمان

في لحظة عشق حميمه


كان هذا طلبها لي 


"أن أكون لها وحدها " ... أن أكون كل شيء بحياتها !

وببحة صوتها المجنونه صرخت بوجهي 




اليس من حقي هذا ياحبيبي !؟










فجاوبها قلبي قبل قلمي






:


:


:



:


:



يحق لك ِ حبيبتي


يحـــق لــــك ِ


ان تفعلي ماتشائين فاأنا ملكٌ لكِ


ولست لغيرك ..!


يحق لك ِ ان تشتاق ِ لي 


ويحق لك ِ ان تكتبي فيني اجمل القصائد 



وأن ترسم ِ لنا لوحة جميله 


تجمعنا معا في المستقبل أنت ِ وأنا لنعيش معا 


يحق لك ِ أن تضميني وأن تعيش ِ في عقلي 



ويحق لك ِ ان تجلسي على يميني 


وانا على يسارك !



في قلبي 




لنكون





روحين في جسد ٍ واحد !





يحق لك ِ حبيبتي مالا لايحق لغيرك 





اتعلمين لماذا !!




لانك حبيبتي !!




ولاني بكل بساطه




أحــبــــــك



أحــبــــــك




أحــبــــــك




إلى مـالانهــايــه ..


********************




جنون . .. .. . وليس على المجنون حرج !

----------


## My tears

*شكراً لك على المشاركة ..* 
*والرجاء الحرص على الأمانه الأدبيه ..* 
*وربي يعطيك العافية على النقل ..* 

*لك تحياتي  ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

الكلمات حلوة 

وتسلم 

بنتظار كل جديد 

ام محمد

----------


## زمان

الله يخليك ياام محمد ...هذا من ذوقك او مشكورة على المرور

----------


## زمان

الله يعافيك مشكورة

----------


## همس المشااعر

تسلم اخي زمان على الكلمات الحلوه

ربي يعطيك الف عافية 

لاعدمناك يارب

بنتظار جديدك

                        تحياتي
                        همس المشااعر

----------


## زمان

الله يعافيكي اختي همس المشاعر او مشكورة على الرد

----------


## القلب المرح

جميل نقلك
كلمات رائعه
يعطيك الله العافيه ..
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## إيلاف

*زمان ..*
*الف شكر لك أخي الكريم على النقل المتميز ..*
*كلمات رائعة تعبر عن الحب الصادق الرائع ..*
*الله يعطيك العافية ..*
*نتمنى رؤية بريق كلماتك تشع في القسم ..* 
*تحياتي .. إيلاف ..*

----------


## زمان

مشكورة ايلاف على مرورك والله يعطيك العافية

----------

